# Was hilft gegen Hosendurchscheuern?



## Wanderradler (22. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,

habe ein sehr großes Problem, arbeitsbedingt bin und muss ich oft in Arbeitshosen zu bestimmten Einsatzorten radeln (keine Möglichkeit zum umziehen, da ich oft sofort losradeln muss, um meine Arbeitsstellen zu erreichen) und durch das radeln scheuern immer meine Arbeitshosen durch, habe in dem letzten Jahr bestimmt 3 oder 4 Hosen verschlissen und ganz billig sind halbwegs gute Arbeitshosen auch nicht.


Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es, was geg. das Durchscheuern zu tun?


Irgendwelche andere Hosen "drüberziehen"?


möchte aber keinen Sattel wechseln o.ä. 


Was hilft generell gegen das Durchscheuern?


----------



## flyingcruiser (22. September 2013)

Was für einen Sattelbezug hast du denn? Am Freerider hab ich auch einen Sattel, der an der Seite groben Stoff hat. In Kombination mit Dreck und Feuchtigkeit gibt das super Schmirgelpapier, welches auch schon eine Hose auf dem Gewissen hat. Ist ein anderer, glatter Bezug eine Option? Hat der Sattel scharfe Kanten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc_fahrer (22. September 2013)

Unbestickter Sattel mit glatter Leder- bzw. Kunstlederoberfläche. Alles andere sind Hosenkiller.


----------



## lorenz4510 (22. September 2013)

sattel aus glattleder ist so ziemlich das beste, stimmt.

bei hosen kannste im grunde nur wenig machen:
1.entweder eine aus stärkerem gewebe nehmen. ein ~300g/m² mischgewebe sollte da gut  1 jahre+ halten.
die am gängigsten ~230g/m² gewebestärke hält bei täglicher radnutzung+arbeit definitiv kein jahr.

welche stärke haben deine?

2. eine kaufen die ne cordura Verstärkung hinten hat, das reibt sich normalerweise erst nach ner Ewigkeit durch.

3. die dritte Option die ich immer mache, ne hose an Schwachpunkten verstärken lassen.
hab mir auch so ne gut ~150g ultraleichthose verstärken lassen und die hält dadurch schon über ein jahr locker, täglich Radweg zur arbeit+arbeitstad+rückweg.

sowas kannst in ner änderungsschneiderei machen lassen.
bei mir machts mein tantchen immer da sie Schneiderin/Näherin ist.


----------



## Wanderradler (23. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,

habe einen Sattel, Kunstleder, gaaanz kleine Nähte (eigentlich mit Finger nicht spürbar), auf jedenfall sehr glatt.


Trotzdem, irgendwann mal ist schicht im Schacht  mit den Hosen.


Vielleicht kann ich ja die Reibung geringer machen, durch eine Überzieherhose und/oder Öl auf meinem Sattel sprühen 
Würde nicht mal auffallen, da ich bisher alle Arbeitshosen in schwarz gekauft habe.


----------



## lorenz4510 (23. September 2013)

wenn dann müsstest silikonspray kaufen nicht öl, in sitz mit nem tuch ordentlich einreiben.

ist aber eher quatsch....


----------



## musiclust (24. September 2013)

Moin,

eventuell einfach ein Bikeshort drüberziehen.

Gruß

  musiclust


----------



## diodato (24. September 2013)

wenn du an deiner Hose was ändern nähen darfst dann http://www.extremtextil.de/catalog/Stoffe:::21.html
und du hast für immer Ruhe


----------



## lorenz4510 (24. September 2013)

http://www.extremtextil.de/catalog/Cordura-Stretch-elastisch-330den-200g-qm::2015.html


----------



## Enrgy (24. September 2013)

musiclust schrieb:


> Moin, eventuell einfach ein Bikeshort drüberziehen.



dann besser einen stoffüberzug auf den sattel, das sieht dann nicht ganz so blöd aus wie ne short über der arbeitshose


----------



## lorenz4510 (24. September 2013)

oder man zieht sich garnix über, weil irgendwo alles blöd ausschaut und verstärt die hose ganz einfach und wenns unsichtbar sein soll von innen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MykBike (24. September 2013)

Reicht da nicht eine einfache Fahrradhose? Ist der Sattel den richtig eingestellt? Das sind jetzt so Fragen, die mir spontan durch den Kopf gehen. Ansonsten locker lässig eine Bikehose drüber. Lang oder kurz ist selbstredend egal.


----------



## lorenz4510 (24. September 2013)

MykBike schrieb:


> Ansonsten locker lässig eine Bikehose drüber. Lang oder kurz ist selbstredend egal.


 
hast wohl noch nie ne arbeitshose angehabt?
 ich denke wanderradler meint sowas hier:
http://www.kraehe.com/shop?000000000000007b0484fe4f0000000400003b01&cid=DE&prod=36328&sel_artgr=044&wkadd=&menge=&adword=google/nonbrand/PLA/Arbeitskleidung/KRÄHE%20Arbeitshose:%20Bundhose%20"Canvas"&layout=v2013

da noch ne fettere und plumpe hose drüberpacken? in welcher grösse dann? XXXL? damit er sich schlussendlich darin totgeschwitzt hat wenn er bei der arbeit ankommt.....

wenn es zwanzsweise was zum drüberziehen sein sollte dann würde ich in Richtung, dünn +superleicht+scheuerfest und schnell angezogen und danach wieder runter und im Rucksack weggepack, schaun.
günstig soll die lösung auch sein vermute ich ma.

 Bermuda badeshort aus Polyester, die würde alle punkt erfüllen, nur sieht sowas halt beklopt aus am bike wenn mans über ne ander hose zieht, aber ist in 2 Sekunden drübergezogen sowas.
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Surplus-Badeshorts-Bermuda-Badehose-schwarz/dp/B0058IFQ58"]Surplus Beach Badeshorts Bermuda Badehose Shorts schwarz: Amazon.de: Bekleidung[/ame]


----------



## dNic (24. September 2013)

Meine ebenfalls nicht gerade günstigen Kansas-Arbeitshosen sind im Schritt auch regelmäßig durchgescheuert. Bei mir genügt aber schon die Lauferei durchs Lager den ganzen Tag lang.
Es ist sicher kein Sattelproblem, sondern einfach die normale Abnutzung weil sich der Stoff im Schritt an sich selbst abwetzt. Eine Überhose bringt da auch nichts, sondern scheuert genau so.

Aber mach dir auch mal bewusst, wieviele Stunden mehr in der Woche du deine Arbeitshose im Gegensatz zu deiner Jeans o. ä. trägst - und dann auch noch gewaschen wird.


----------



## lorenz4510 (25. September 2013)

dNic schrieb:


> Meine ebenfalls nicht gerade günstigen Kansas-Arbeitshosen sind im Schritt auch regelmäßig durchgescheuert. Bei mir genügt aber schon die Lauferei durchs Lager den ganzen Tag lang.


 
aber sicher nicht 3-4 hosen im jahr oder einfacher gesagt in 3 Monaten ne hose.
da müsstest schätzungsweise gut 10000KM+ zu fuss in den 3 Monaten schaffen um sie ansatzweise aufzuscheuern, was meiner Ansicht nach unmöglich ist.
ausser sie wurde minderwertig vernäht und scheuert an den Nahtstellen auf.

wenn man dann aber zusätzlich die hose am rad auch noch nutz erhöht sich logischerweise der verschleis drastisch, da die Reibung am sattel mitsammt dem körpergewicht das material sehr stark belastet.
da halte ich es für realistisch ne hose in gut 4 Monaten durchzuscheuern.

und sicher bringt es was ne überhose am rad drüberzuziehen da die Reibung und damit verbundene abnutzung in erster Linie auf der aussenhose stattfindet, im lager rennt er damit dann logischerweise nimma rum.
ich verstärke mir grundsätzlich hosen im schritt da dort die grosse Schwachstelle jeder hose liegt und bekomm dadurch ewig haltende hosen.


----------



## John Black (25. September 2013)

Zieh dir ein Rock an oder fahr ohne Sattel? Scherz! Habe das selbe Problem. Meine Lieblingshose habe ich mir verstärkt im Arschbereich.  Arbeitshosen sind schwer entflammbar und aus Baumwolle, vielleicht ist der Stoff deswegen schneller durch.  Gelüberzug für den Sattel oder Flicken zum drauf bügeln , sonst wüsste ich nichts.


----------



## MykBike (27. September 2013)

Wollte nur meine Meinung kundgeben. Ich hatte vielmehr an die bald kommenden Temperaturen gedacht, weswegen ich das als durchaus sinnvoll erachte - und okay, eine Umkleidemöglichkeit sollte es da schon geben. 

Euch ein angenehmes Wochenende!



lorenz4510 schrieb:


> hast wohl noch nie ne arbeitshose angehabt?
> ich denke wanderradler meint sowas hier:
> http://www.kraehe.com/shop?000000000000007b0484fe4f0000000400003b01&cid=DE&prod=36328&sel_artgr=044&wkadd=&menge=&adword=google/nonbrand/PLA/Arbeitskleidung/KRÄHE%20Arbeitshose:%20Bundhose%20"Canvas"&layout=v2013
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (27. September 2013)

Kann es sein, dass du evtl. den Sattel zu hoch hast und deswegen mehr auf dem Sattel hin- und herrutschst?


----------

